# Rebate Ending Soon? When's The Next One?



## beckstoy (Jan 31, 2013)

I guess what I'm wondering is whether there's a chance that there might be an extension on the Canon rebates. I'm waiting for my tax return to show up and I'm pretty sure it won't make it before Saturday.

If it ends, when will there be another one? $400 off of that 70-200mm f2.8 IS USM mkII is looking nice - I'd hate to lose it!


----------



## pierceography (Jan 31, 2013)

Straight from the front page:

"The various rebates that have been going on since before Christmas will expire on February 2, 2013. There’s no sign of an extension of the rebate program in the USA and we may not see another one until the spring."


----------



## beckstoy (Jan 31, 2013)

I saw the headline too, Pierce. I'm simply asking for everyone's experience in these things.


----------



## tgara (Jan 31, 2013)

Nobody can say whether Canon will further extend the present rebates, or when the next round will start. Typically Canon always has a promotion going on, but the products are different. If I were you, I'd get your merchandise now while the current rebate is going on. If experience is any rough guide, you won't see another set of SLR rebates until the fall, and even then they might not be as good as these. I got me a 5D3 and a 600EX  .


----------



## beckstoy (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks tgara, I'm not looking for a body, just to pick up a 70-200mm (that $400 rebate is tough to pass up).


----------



## pierceography (Jan 31, 2013)

It's all speculation at this point. But I would venture to guess that since the last rebate ran unusually long, we're not likely to see another before June.

Just my $0.02.

I felt so strongly about this guess that I pulled to proverbial trigger earlier than I had planned on the 85mm f/1.2L II. My photography allowance is now in the red, but I saved $200, so well worth it.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm waiting to see $100 or $150 off the 35mm f/2 IS before I buy it... I can wait until summer if need be


----------



## cayenne (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah...I was wanting to get the 600EX-RT flash for $60, and I have some crutchfield reward points which would knock off another $40-$50 off it....

but man, I'm still paying off my xmas present to myself, the 70-200mm f2.6 IS....ahh, that thing is sure fun!!


----------



## preppyak (Jan 31, 2013)

In the past they ran another round of rebates right before the summer (May/June), but, that also used to coincide with an early March release of the Ti/xxxD series. So they'd have that out for 2 months, then offer a rebate (or lens combo deal) and also have other lens deals.

The best deals are usually on the rebates that come in the early fall, and the ones going around this time (Jan/Feb). So, I wouldn't expect deals as good in June if they do another rebate program. Of course, that's all subject to change depending on how Canon wants to meet sales goals, etc


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 31, 2013)

Canon typically reduces inventory at the end of the year, so you see the best prices then. Unless their inventory gets too high again, look for another sale in April or May, but the discounts will likely be smaller.


----------



## kobeson (Jan 31, 2013)

Does the rebate ending in the USA mean the prices on the grey market will rise? Am close to ordering a couple of things, and can't really rush the purchases!


----------



## cpsico (Feb 1, 2013)

Prices are best closest to Xmas , you missed the best price boat. Summer rebates are never as good.


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 1, 2013)

The end of the rebates has to be music to the ears of 3rd Party Mfg's. I can now see myself seriously considering a Tamron SP 70-200mm f/2.8 Di VC over the Canon 2.8 ISii, especially at 1499.


----------

